# new sewer machine



## fourarms67 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looking for a good one man mainline cable machine, is that too much too ask for?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ironranger said:


>


Boy there is just nothing in this World like a Sewer Equipment Company of America Model 7500 with a 10" root saw to put a smile on your face. The best part is the two wheel cart doubles as it's own trailer to pull behind your truck.

Mark


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That's impressive. I believe they rent those at homey. :thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder if I could get some custom chrome wheels for the Spartan?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Boy there is just nothing in this World like a Sewer Equipment Company of America Model 7500 with a 10" root saw to put a smile on your face. The best part is the two wheel cart doubles as it's own trailer to pull behind your truck.
> 
> Mark


"that's just awsome"--"jetter? who needs a freekin jetter?":thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That even makes the Beast look like a baby!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I feel sorry for the poor bastard that gets his hand caught in a cable bind with that thing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Aw Heck...
Take the easy way out...
Blow Bag It!










A lot of interesting history and reading here...
http://www.sewerhistory.org/chronos/swr_maint.htm

As for the original poster how about an intro?


----------

